# Is 12 weeks too old to bring home a puppy



## Naomers (9 mo ago)

I’ve come across a really wonderful breeder who has a few 12 week old puppies still available. We really love so much about this pairing, but I’m hesitant on the age. The puppies have undergone many introductions and some training, but I worry that they’ll have missed the biggest window of desensitization and bonding. We have other animals and children and while these puppies have had some of that, not being exposed to those consistently early on is a worry. Thoughts?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s never too late.
Many good breeders keep dogs until 12 weeks.

Also, temperament trumps exposure. All the exposure in the world will not turn a weak-nerved dog into anything else.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Absolutely not too late. We’ve brought home pups at 20 weeks, 16 weeks, 9 weeks (2), 10 weeks, and 18 weeks. For me, it would depend on what the breeder has done with the pups in the meantime.

On one hand, you’re losing out on the opportunity to get in whatever early training and socialization that you might have done, but if the breeder is doing that, you benefit from a few more weeks of housebreaking and crate training, hopefully. My only concern would be if the breeder isn’t doing anything but warehousing the pups.

Cava was 4-1/2 months old when she came home and I hated that I missed out on so much of her puppyhood, but the breeder ended up keeping two of the puppies and treated Cava just like her own. They went on trips to town, down to the river, and she sent me videos working with her on retrieving balls and tug play so I knew she was doing things with her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

In some ways, 12 weeks is the perfect age, not a problem. I have done it twice, one a dog brought back to the breeder, one a re-home that was too much for the original buyer.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My current dog was 12 wks when I brought her home. IMHO that's a perfect time, as she was a bit more mature than at 8 wks, but still open to new experiences for another 4 wks, which was plenty! House training is easier, separation issues are lessened, and overall confidence boosted, I believe by having that extra month of stability with her dam and littermates.


----------



## pippin21 (Dec 29, 2021)

I would say 16+ would be cutoff for me unless I knew they were getting walked around lots of different environments.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I brought home a pup at 12 weeks. It's so much better actually (if you're like me lol) than a little pup. Ready to be completely housebroken, ready to get their second shots, ready to go. If the dog is genetically stable (important), then there isn't really a negative. They will be fine. A good dog is a good dog, regardless of how much early exposure to outside stimuli they've had.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I agree with what everyone said, I brought a pup home at 4 1/2 months and he’s now a Velcro dog, also at that age my current pup was sleeping through the night


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Most of the dogs that go home from the shelter are not puppies, but full grown adult dogs. They do fine. It's about the owner, not the dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

11-12 weeks is the preferred age to bring a pup home for me. But I also have a dog that came at 8 weeks and you won't know the difference. But at 11-12 everything is so much easier.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They’re super cute at 8 weeks, though. And you can pick them up 💙


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> They’re super cute at 8 weeks, though. And you can pick them up 💙


 true, but I did that when he was at the breeder


----------



## Mercworx (8 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Absolutely not too late. We’ve brought home pups at 20 weeks, 16 weeks, 9 weeks (2), 10 weeks, and 18 weeks. For me, it would depend on what the breeder has done with the pups in the meantime.
> 
> On one hand, you’re losing out on the opportunity to get in whatever early training and socialization that you might have done, but if the breeder is doing that, you benefit from a few more weeks of housebreaking and crate training, hopefully. My only concern would be if the breeder isn’t doing anything but warehousing the pups.
> 
> Cava was 4-1/2 months old when she came home and I hated that I missed out on so much of her puppyhood, but the breeder ended up keeping two of the puppies and treated Cava just like her own. They went on trips to town, down to the river, and she sent me videos working with her on retrieving balls and tug play so I knew she was doing things with her.


Any tips of the best places to search for older pups/young dogs? After some research I think this might be the best fit for my family.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

If the breeder is reputable, then he/she probably did some socializing for you and it may have better manners by being with other dogs longer. One good thing about getting an older puppy is that the bladder can hold more and you don't have to go outside every hour or so. If you like the breeder and the kennel's goals, get a puppy. Dogs are always learning.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

11 -12 weeks is my favorite time to take home a pup. Unfortunately most breeders don't see the benefit of it and let them go when it suits them as in "they are ready for their new owners" (??????)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star was 12 weeks when I brought her home. Eska was slightly older. It certainly did not affect either dog negatively. It might even have been a slight advantage, as far as housebreaking went - an older pup has better control.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Nothing wrong at all with an older puppy or dog in fact. I don’t think there’s a bad age to bring them home. A lot of things go much easier if you are starting at 12 weeks instead of 8, or 6 months instead of 3, or 1 year instead of 6 months. I wouldn’t hesitate at all. Bear came home at 12 weeks. The two girls before him came home at 12 weeks. Cion came home at 8. Kodak came home at almost 5 months. If you like the breeding and like the dog, go for it. You can pm me about places to look.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

I think it all depends on the breeder, here in Australia most are let go at 8 weeks but of course some are not sold till later which is fine.

I did have a bad experience but it was our first gsd and we made the mistake of going to a backyard breeder (DONT EVER DO THIS!), he was 16 weeks old and was terrified by then of brooms, mops, children and men in black. His ears were damaged from children, they never sat up. We found out later that she used to round the pups up with a broom so no wonder!!!

But he did turn out to be a very loyal and wonderful boy, he was a challenge with people and we had to keep him on a lead as if he didnt take to someone he just wouldnt accept them, but in saying that these were people who we were suspect of anyway - gsd are good at evaluating people!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Due to UK importation laws, I could not being my dog into the UK until she was 3 months of age. Her breeder boarded her at her kennels and socialised her every day, she would regularly take her into schools to get used to children, and took her into the city to get used to big crowds and noises.


----------

